# Specialized Rockhopper Sport 29, Trek Marlin 5, and Giant Talon 2



## Rick w (Dec 23, 2020)

Good day, haven't road in probably ten years. Started about thirty years ago with a giant not sure model, then a giant atx and last rockhopper. Boy things have changed and now I'm thinking about getting a bike for around a camp grounds easy trials and dirt roads. I,m 65 so wouldn't be anything like when I was 30, so question is of the three listed is there anything making one over the others better. I understand all bottom line but at 65 sure not going to tear up any trials, so compared to old technology to new I'm lost.


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't have any experience with these. I suggest using the following criteria.


what feels best assumingyou can try them?
which local shop do you prefer?
consider a 29er given the terrain/paths you'll be riding

I would buy from someone you trust that will take care of you.

All of this assumes that the spec is the same or similar between them.

I hope that helps although it's worth what you paid.

Good luck and keep us posted.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB_Underdog (Jul 8, 2020)

If you go with the Marlin I'd get the 6 (son has a 5), it get you a freehub instead of a freewheel. Makes upgrading much easier down the road if you go that route. Rockhopper Sport is a good place to start, the base model has mechanical disc brakes that aren't great. Have one of each for my twin daughters, had to upgrade the brakes on the base model. Don't know much about the Giant.


----------



## Rick w (Dec 23, 2020)

Other than the freehub and forklock out , would that be worth the $100.00 difference from the 5 to the 6 if not really planning on a up grade? Guess it does get the Altus over the Shimano Tourney for what that's worth. Also from what I've read the fork has a lot to be desired so l wouldn't want to put money into that upgrade.


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

I haven't tried them all due to availability of bikes right now. I spent the most time comparing a Cannondale Trail 5 and the Giant Talon 2. Considering the pricing and similarity of components, I went with the Talon 2.

I did a quick ride on a Marlin model that had 2x8 drivetrain, I'm pretty sure it was the 6. It might be a better comparison/closer in price to compare the Marlin 6 with the Rockhopper Sport 29. Both have a 2x drivetrain, whereas the 5 has a 3x. (basing this off their website--specs change a lot it seems) That alone would be enough to steer me toward the Giant (1x drivetrain). Also, I'm not certain of this, but I don't think the Specialized or the Trek have a clutch on the rear derailleur. This is a nice feature to have, as it lessens the likelihood of dropping the chain if you go through anything rough.

All that said, I don't think you could go wrong with any of them--ride them all if you're able and decide which one seems to feel the best/is the best value.


----------



## Rick w (Dec 23, 2020)

Colo Springs E said:


> I haven't tried them all due to availability of bikes right now. I spent the most time comparing a Cannondale Trail 5 and the Giant Talon 2. Considering the pricing and similarity of components, I went with the Talon 2.
> 
> I did a quick ride on a Marlin model that had 2x8 drivetrain, I'm pretty sure it was the 6. It might be a better comparison/closer in price to compare the Marlin 6 with the Rockhopper Sport 29. Both have a 2x drivetrain, whereas the 5 has a 3x. (basing this off their website--specs change a lot it seems) That alone would be enough to steer me toward the Giant (1x drivetrain). Also, I'm not certain of this, but I don't think the Specialized or the Trek have a clutch on the rear derailleur. This is a nice feature to have, as it lessens the likelihood of dropping the chain if you go through anything rough.
> 
> All that said, I don't think you could go wrong with any of them--ride them all if you're able and decide which one seems to feel the best/is the best value.


I believe you are correct that the Giant is the only one with the clutch on the rear derailleur. And maybe little better components.


----------

